# Any Problems With Walls Warping/bowing Out?



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

I was in our trailer tonight to load up before heading out tomorrow -- I noticed that the wall between the fridge and the bathroom door in our 21RS is bowed out. It doesn't appear that there is anything attaching it in the center. Has anyone had this issue? If so, what did you do?

Thanks,
Becky


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Is that the inside wall? If so, wouldn't that be right behind the shower? If so, there very well could be a leak. Has it always been that way? Keep an eye on the floor for dis-coloring.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Becky,

Not exactly the same problem you had, but we had that happen to our slide wall. The wall actually didn't warp but it bowed and sure looked warped. It turned out not to be the drive mechanism, as we had originally thought. The screws along the outside bottom edge had popped and the molding came loose. Some of the screws were only about 1/16" from the bottom edge of the wall. Not much holding them there.

We had it repaired (hopefully under extended warranty as ours is a 2005) and are picking it up today. Will let you know how the repair went.

Here is my original post: clicky

I would get thee to my service manager and have it repaired under warranty. Something obviously isn't right. If it is a water problem, you would want to get it repaired as soon as possible.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Any Problems With Walls Warping/bowing Out?


Not yet.









Good luck in finding out the cause and getting it taken care of.

Mark


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

having_fun said:


> Is that the inside wall? If so, wouldn't that be right behind the shower? If so, there very well could be a leak. Has it always been that way? Keep an eye on the floor for dis-coloring.


Yes, it is the wall behind the shower. We just returned from a weekend camping trip -- I don't see any evidence of leaks, but we haven't removed the access panel on the tub to check thoroughly. It looks to me like there is nothing keeping the wall attached in the center and it has bowed out..... Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

We have bowing on the opposite side, the sink and console has seperated from the wall. We looked under and the frame seems to be bent. The soldering under the dinette seat has broken as well.

We've spoken to "a tech" at our dealer who basically said it was our problem...we've spoken to a salesman and he said talk to Keystone...we're in the process of doing that and speaking to our "old" service manager, we're out of warranty...

Wish us luck!


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

3athlete said:


> We have bowing on the opposite side, the sink and console has seperated from the wall. We looked under and the frame seems to be bent. The soldering under the dinette seat has broken as well.
> 
> We've spoken to "a tech" at our dealer who basically said it was our problem...we've spoken to a salesman and he said talk to Keystone...we're in the process of doing that and speaking to our "old" service manager, we're out of warranty...
> 
> Wish us luck!


Aggh... I feel for you. I hope you can get it taken care of. Thankfully, whatever our problem is, our still has 49 weeks of warranty...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you are talking about the interior walls, such as the ones around the bathroom. I have had these walls apart because they always bothered me as to how flimsy they are. The only thing holding the panelling to the studs are brad nails or staples, no glue. The studs are made of 1x2's and no sideways support between them. I removed all the paneling around the bathroom and rescrewed the studs, added studs, added sideway supports and installed foam between all studs. The end result was nice solid walls and less rattles. If you decide to take on this project you will find that all the molding and paneling come off very easy and can be reused. Good luck, Kirk


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> If you are talking about the interior walls, such as the ones around the bathroom. I have had these walls apart because they always bothered me as to how flimsy they are. The only thing holding the panelling to the studs are brad nails or staples, no glue. The studs are made of 1x2's and no sideways support between them. I removed all the paneling around the bathroom and rescrewed the studs, added studs, added sideway supports and installed foam between all studs. The end result was nice solid walls and less rattles. If you decide to take on this project you will find that all the molding and paneling come off very easy and can be reused. Good luck, Kirk


This is great information. Sounds like a good winter project for DH. In the case of our 21RS, I think the only place that wall is even attached is around the molding. Thanks, Kirk.


----------

